# Lenovo Ideapad Z570 BIOS password help



## uziel (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello, I have Lenovo Ideapad Z570, the moment i strike F2, password prompt come and i dont have the password. I tried many password software, it executes successfully n after reboot I get a Checksum error, then I press F2 again to get the same password prompt, I cannot get through it, it looks its a supervisor password, any help.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 24, 2013)

If you never set a password, then it be per-protected. you may send a mail to Lenovo informing about this issue.


----------



## uziel (Jul 25, 2013)

no i did set it, but never needed it for almost 2 years now and now I forgot.

can removing cmos battery help but i heave heard in lenovo passwords are saved somewhere else?


----------

